# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  intrested as visiting professor through video conferance

## nixg

Dear All,


 I am Staying in India. I am intrested as visiting professor through video conferance for any ophthalmic university in usa or europe.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Nixg,

You might consider posting this thread in the educational and professional forum.  It might get a better response there.

Or maybe a moderator can move it there for you?  (Steve? Jo? Harry?  Anyone?)

----------

